# How to open Sony V2S



## Khyshen (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey everyone! I need to know A.S.A.P How to open an Sony V2S!!!1


PLEASE!!!


THE CASE!!!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

all-in-ones are VERY trickky and I wouldn't recommend doing it unless you absolutly know what you're doing.

unplug it first and then on the back there should be a few screws. Just remove the screws until the back lifts off. Should be as simple as that, but be cautious!


----------

